# obscur baroque music non-radio friendly



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Is baroque music always well compose but by the book, are there strange spooky unorthodox baroque music, stuff i will never hear on radio stuff my dad dont know, stuff broadcaster dont care about?

On radio it's always the same piece by the same composer when it's baroque is it a crime to play
original music that we dont hear mutch often?

I like early baroque music this mean the first hundred year of this era.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Spooky? I never find a baroque (for me 900-1770) composer disagreeable or dislike a single piece of composition from this long period of 900 years. This is one great aspect of early music. I do like pop and rock but there are a lot to like also and a lot to dislike. But in early music, there is no a single piece I do not like(I have around 1,000 cds of early music). You can randomly pick any composer that born pre or around 1750 and get fascinated.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I wouldn't call these "spooky," but they are very introspective and meditative... which might come close to what you are looking for.

1. I had never heard of it until about a year ago:

Biber _Rosenkranzsonaten_, also known as _Mystery Sonatas_

He also wrote a few more in a similar vein, but I believe this is the most famous one.

2. & 3. Two well known works you'd likely not hear on the radio (I think?):

Bach _Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin_, _Six Suites for solo cello_


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

There's a lot of Baroque music (sorry Ariasexta -- that means 1600 to roughly 1750), and a lot that's formulaic and not very distinguished, and virtually all of it gets on the radio one time or another if it's been recorded -- because radio programmers are always looking for things they haven't played before, whether it's worth hearing or not.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

MarkW"

I see no reason to separate medieval music from baroque, both are a part the same invaluable heritage.I feel sad people not paying enough attention to that period too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

Ariasexta said:


> MarkW"
> 
> I see no reason to separate medieval music from baroque, both are a part the same invaluable heritage.I feel sad people not paying enough attention to that period too.


That may be, but rewriting history has always made for some awkward conversations.

That said, I see no reason to separate Hildegard from Xenakis. Just good tunes, man!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The first movement of Rebel's _Les élémens_, titled "Chaos", might fit the bill.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Pancrace Royer's "Vertigo." According to a youtube comment, it's "old school black metal."


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

G. A. Pandolfi Mealli - 6 Sonatas for violin & continuo, Op. 3 - raises the hairs on the back of your neck!


----------

